# how hot is too hot



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

So this may be a dumb question but here it is. The past couple of weeks here in good old Alabama have been hot. Like 110 degrees heat index hot. Should I be worried about carrying ammo in my car when it is that hot outside and God only knows how hot inside the car? Abviously I don't know much about smokeless power. Thanks.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

110 degrees is pretty cool from an Arizona perspective. The boy's in Iraq would consider 110 as being in Heaven.

Don't worry about it. It is tough stuff. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nothing to worry about.


----------

